# Good deal?



## sazahko (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey. First-time poster here. I'm currently looking for a decent-quality, relatively-inexpensive self-defense knife, and was wondering if this was something worth considering. Other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, guys.

-S


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't know if I'd want to defend my life with it but I'd definately use it to cut off clothes for paramedics.


----------



## sazahko (Jan 13, 2007)

Solidman82 said:


> Don't know if I'd want to defend my life with it but I'd definately use it to cut off clothes for paramedics.


Alright. At the moment, I'm really kind of torn between looking for more of a general-use weapon that could be used for self-defense in a pinch versus looking for a knife that is intended solely for self-defense. For one thing, most of the good self-defense knives are probably outside my current price range. 

Anyways, thanks for the reply, Solidman. 

-S


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2007)

They say that lures are to catch fishermen, not fish. The knife you're looking at was certainly tacticool enough to hook you 

If you want to use a knife for self defense get one that you can use for those hundred things that a sharp knife is good for. That way you will have facility with your knife. It will be a part of you. And if you do, G-d forbid, have to use it in a deadly force situation it will look a heck of a lot better to the arresting officer, the investigating officer and the judge and jury than the MKXIII MilSpecBlakTacOp TT (Tiny Tallywhacker) Eviscerator With Kung Fu Grip. 

The reality is that any decently made knife within certain broad design parameters (good grip, good lock if it's a folder, decent blade length and geometry, etc.) will do just fine. If your life is so dangerous that you need a weapon on a regular basis and you live in a part of the world where it's legal consider the advantages of repeating firearms.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

It's not too bad, but never carry anything you're not trained to use properly in a self-defense situation.  It's a cheapie and arite as a tool you won't feel bad about throwing away if it breaks (only 20 bucks).  You prolly also won't feel bad about giving it up to the cops if you have to use it on a meatbag.


----------



## sazahko (Jan 13, 2007)

Tellner: That's really what I think I'm lookin' for; something that can be useful in general, as well as being reliable in a self-defense situation.

Shesula: Right. I'm a bit leary to spend, say, $50 or $60 thanks to the potential lack of disposability. (And I'm also rather poor. )

Thanks for the replies, folks. If anyone has any personal suggestions for good all-around knives, I'd greatly appreciated it.

-S


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Jan 14, 2007)

S & W knives are known to be crappy. Now, the steel on that one, 440C, is a good steel.


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> It's not too bad, but never carry anything you're not trained to use properly in a self-defense situation. It's a cheapie and arite as a tool you won't feel bad about throwing away if it breaks (only 20 bucks). You prolly also won't feel bad about giving it up to the cops if you have to use it on a meatbag.


 

What she said...


----------



## sazahko (Jan 15, 2007)

whitedragon_48 said:


> S & W knives are known to be crappy. Now, the steel on that one, 440C, is a good steel.


By whom are they known as crappy?

-S


----------



## Blindside (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a link to a little review on bladeforums:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=399258

But in a nutshell, in a folder, particularly one that is carried in case of people, not boxes, the lock is the most critical component.  I wouldn't trust a $20 lock, to get that price they had to skimp somewhere, and it doesn't look like it was the blade.

You generally get what you pay for, for budget SD knives take a look at Colombia River Knife and Tool or Cold Steel, and be thinking around $60+.

Lamont


----------



## sazahko (Jan 15, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Here is a link to a little review on bladeforums:
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=399258
> 
> But in a nutshell, in a folder, particularly one that is carried in case of people, not boxes, the lock is the most critical component.  I wouldn't trust a $20 lock, to get that price they had to skimp somewhere, and it doesn't look like it was the blade.
> ...


Thanks, man. Very helpful.

Yeah...that's really the main thing that's got me worried.

Hmm. Alright. I'll look into those.

Thanks again. Greatly appreciated.

-S


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 15, 2007)

Look, the best way to test folders is to go to a knife store and have them take two or three of the same model out for you to check out.  Check the locking mechanism on folders, the strap on the sheath, how it opens, how it  closes, etcetera.

If you don't know what you're doing, thank the clerk, turn around and walk away because owning a knife won't do you much good.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> It's not too bad, but never carry anything you're not trained to use properly in a self-defense situation. It's a cheapie and arite as a tool you won't feel bad about throwing away if it breaks (only 20 bucks). You prolly also won't feel bad about giving it up to the cops if you have to use it on a meatbag.


 

I have to agree with Shesulsa here and by the way Welcome and happy posting


----------



## sazahko (Jan 15, 2007)

Shesula: That was about what I was planning on doing. Thank you.

Terryl: Thanks for the welcome.

And thank you all for your replies. I think I have the resources to get me through this process now...but who knows?  I am heartily obliged to all of you for your help in this matter.

-Sazahko


----------

